# Redfish Crack instructions w/pics



## let's go

I've had a bunch of requests for the recipe of the Redfish Crack. I was tying up a few for upcoming customer trips and figured I'd take a few photos as I went. My tying is sloppy, but it gets the job done. I got this pattern from Andy Packmore at Fishing Tackle Unlimited. I've been tweaking it to suit myself for the last few months. If you'll use these materials and super glue the thread after each step the fly will be virtually indestructable. One fly caught 12 one day, 6 the next and 19 the third. That one was cut off and given to the customer as a reminder of his great trip. It was still in good shape after 37 landed reds and no telling how many more that got off during the fight.

In the past I've used #2 or 4 Mustad 34007, this time I went with their Shrimp hook (C47SD). They're sized a bit smaller so these are on the 1/0. No real reason, just what I had handy. 
This color combination has been my favorite, but I've used several that others that work well too. This is also an unweighted version. Sometimes I add in lead eyes.

Start with a base of thread and then a small bit of tan craft fur. Super glue









Tie in some orange cactus chenille, about 4-5 wraps. Super glue









Tie in EP Streamer Brush w/legs and wrap to the eye and put some glue or Sally Hansen over the head. I'm using the reddish olive brush. They come in 9inch lengths that I cut into three equal parts.









After wrapping the brush you'll need to use a bodkin to pick the fibers out from the wraps.









Brown magic marker bars and comb the brush back. Done.


----------



## Joe. T.

boy that's gonna make some people here happy.this color combo has fooled many for me from hardheads to sheeps. ive also started marking the tip with a orange permanent.gives it a hot tip look.Thanks for the info


----------



## Charlie2

*Redfish Crack Fly*

I've updated my recipe with this latest info. I had already figured it out from your previous posts and pics, but your info is 'the frosting on the cake'.' IMHO.

I've included this fly in my Library under the name 'Let's Go Fly' It's a winner.:brew2:

Thanks for the info. C2


----------



## h_soape

thank you for posting this


----------



## Backcast

I have been playing around with it also.

Joe


----------



## let's go

The Crack flies accounted for close to 50 reds today. It was crazy good in the marsh drains. A couple customers who had never even seen a redfish (Utah trout fishermen) got a really good introduction to the salty side. At one point the son asked how many they had caught. I honestly had no clue, but it was a bunch. The dad replied that he had lost count of his own at 20 and the son had caught more than the dad. They also got slams with three flounder and a couple trout. 

I dropped them off about 1pm and went back out to get my own fix. Caught 6 or 7 more reds, a flounder and a trout. Not a bad day, still grinning.


----------



## Joe. T.

Nicely done........im heading out in the morning to find some crackheads to.


----------



## Charlie2

*Crack Fly Clones*



Backcast said:


> I have been playing around with it also.
> 
> Joe


Good looking fly. JMHO C2


----------



## 808Ryan

great looking fly thanks for posting, gonna have to try some of these up for my christmas trip/first trip to fly fish the coast


----------



## mikedeleon

I am not trying to be an ***, but isn't that just a variation on the seaducer?


----------



## TidalGuideCo

yes, except it's mo bet'a....


----------



## Charlie2

*Fly Variations*



mikedeleon said:


> I am not trying to be an ***, but isn't that just a variation on the seaducer?


I think that it's a legitimate question. I tie a lot of different flies and see similarities between them and others. This Crack Fly has similarities in shape but uses a lot of chenille and craft hair to build. The Seaducer uses feathers(Maribou and hackle) I also tie in weedguards on both.

Take a look at the Bunny Fly. It too, has similarities with both Crack and Seaducer. JMHO C2


----------



## let's go

Pretty much every fly is some sort of variation on something already out there. I have, in fact, refered to this as a synthetic Seaducer before. I used to throw Seaducers quite a bit, but they don't hold up all that well. With the synthetic materials they last forever, thirty-plus reds on a single fly isn't out of the ordinary.


----------



## Charlie2

*Synthetic Seaducers?*



let's go said:


> Pretty much every fly is some sort of variation on something already out there. I have, in fact, refered to this as a synthetic Seaducer before. I used to throw Seaducers quite a bit, but they don't hold up all that well. With the synthetic materials they last forever, thirty-plus reds on a single fly isn't out of the ordinary.


Synthetic fibers always outwear feathers. I tie a Seaducer upon request but as let's go posts; you don't get as much mileage as you do on the Crack. JMHO C2


----------



## Boboe

Hmmm, I recognize this fly. Glad they started biting since a couple weekends ago when we went out


----------



## let's go

I just wish that monster red would've eaten when you were out there. I had dreams about that dang fish.


----------



## Kiteboat

Thanks!


----------

